# Matching sibling clothes



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Mods - I didn't know where to post this....feel free to move it if you think it would be better somewhere else!

I'm trying to be on the ball this year, and I'm planning our holiday photos. I would like my 3 DC in matching outfits. They're wearing size 6-9mo (girl) and 2T/5 (boys). Any idea where I can find mathing outfits??? Here's the places I've looked:

Wooden Soldier (too pricey)
Strasburg Children (ditto)
Ragsland
CWD Kids
Orient Expressed
Best Dressed Kids

I'd like something holiday-ish (red/green, maybe plaid) but I'm not into the "smocked" look that a lot of those places stock. Also - me making their clothes is out of the question...I can't even sew on a button!

I know alot of moms do gorgeous pictures at Christmas with lovely matching clothes...but where do they get them??!?!?







:


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

Gymboree! They always have GREAT matching things, sometimes for the whole family!


----------



## mirthfulmum (Mar 3, 2003)

Old Navy too


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I have matching dresses for my girls, I found them on ebay.


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

The Children's Place....wonderful for matching sets. They cater to my peculiar need for matchiness...















:


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

My dh does photography. Honestly? The best kid's pics are when the kids are dressed in the same color (usually head to toe works best) but not necessarily matching outifts. Then pick a nice holiday prop. We have one pic of dd wearing all red, a white baby hat, and holding a big green sprig of fresh pine bow. It could be matching scarves or hats (although with hats I would do differing patterns/styles in complimentary colors......). Or playing in the snow. So, if money or supply is an issue, that is a alternative route.


----------



## sleepnrain (May 20, 2006)

Lands' End! I just bought sooo much stuff from their overstock section, birthday and Christmas gifts for the 7 kids I look after (I'm a nanny) for the next year! All for under $200. They have some really cute winter sweaters right now, and lots of dress pants for boys and cords/skirts for girls!

http://www.landsend.com/cd/ov/frontd...64558435122610


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Gymboree
Hanna Anderson
Gap


----------



## tangozulu (Jun 8, 2004)

We get ours at Gymboree usually (well, not for DD13!), but you may be shopping a bit early - I think if you check around Oct. there is a better selection of holiday/winter themed clothes in general.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirthfulmum* 
Old Navy too

I was going to suggest Old Navy too. You would definitely find matching outfits there.


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

I usually get folkloric sweaters from Hanna Andersson, and have them wear that and jeans for our photo. It always comes out at the end of September. I also like LLBean's Kingfield sweater:

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/sto...feat=ssdpa1053


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Last Christmas we all wore tan pants and long-sleeved red shirts with a Christmas background. It looked very nice. It was cheap too, Target was a good place for plain red shirts.


----------



## Tiki (Sep 5, 2006)

A friend of mine always has her daughters in matching outfits that she buys from craft(artisan) shows that are handmade by local artisans.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Gymboree!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Children's Place


----------



## kriskriskris (Aug 18, 2006)

Gymboree and Old Navy are my favs!!!!


----------



## kriskriskris (Aug 18, 2006)

I know you mentioned Ragsland but have you looked at Kellys Kids? I have not bought from them but I am thinking about getting something from thier holiday line... looks really cute!

http://www.kellyskids.com/kkids/autu...e.pgm?node=230


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

A friend of mine loves kellyskids too, too pricey for me though.
I love gymboree
If you buy the boys matching sweaters and dd a dress that coordinates it will be easier.
....I know lots here will disagree, but I love disneys christmas collections
....or did you consider a cute portrait of them in holidayish flannel jammies, try ll bean


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

gymboree and childrens place. but don't go identical. shoot for coordinating instead. Match color families. your good to go. but Childrens Place makes that really easy.


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

Try cracker Barrell's Store- They have Cute holiday lines for reasonable prices.


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

I checked out Kelly's kids - but that's more than I wanted to spend. Thanks for the tip, though! I'll check out Old Navy - they're pretty reasonable. Gymboree is above my spending allowance, too, since the kids grow so fast and will only wear stuff for a couple months!

Someday I'd like to dress them in stuff from The Wooden Soldier...*dreaming*


----------

